
GitHub Is Down - aginovski
https://www.githubstatus.com?
======
ISNIT
Confirming I can't even get the home page to load from the UK, Hungarian
colleagues aren't having any issues

------
aginovski
Also unable to clone a repo, getting this error: ssh_exchange_identification:
Connection closed by remote host

------
the-dude
Confirmed. Unicorn!

Are they migrating to VB.Net perhaps.

~~~
the-dude
Page is loading for me again.

~~~
aginovski
Yup, the page is loading for me now too, but still, ssh requests fail

------
rahuldottech
Fixed now!

